# Ikea and van hire



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

Apparently Ikea Seville's delivery charges are very steep so I was wondering if van hire is a better option. Any good transit van companies you can recommend?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Two Ikea's at Lisbon, van hire would be cheaper but I'd make certain everything you wanted was in stock and plenty of similar product available from local retailers, sort of presuming your Algarve area.


----------



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Two Ikea's at Lisbon, van hire would be cheaper but I'd make certain everything you wanted was in stock and plenty of similar product available from local retailers, sort of presuming your Algarve area.


What other Ikea type stores do they have in the Algarve?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends what your after not Ikea copy stores as such but plenty of similar product available.
If your that much an Ikea fan cheaper in UK if your moving, just compare prices on line UK, Spain And Portugal and depending where you are in Algarve Lisbon could be easier


----------



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Depends what your after not Ikea copy stores as such but plenty of similar product available.
> If your that much an Ikea fan cheaper in UK if your moving, just compare prices on line UK, Spain And Portugal and depending where you are in Algarve Lisbon could be easier


 I'd be in Castro Marim, hence the 1.5 hours fom Seville. Not a fan of Ikea but looking for beds, mattresses and sofa-beds.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I would seriously say you would do better here, from local shops, it would be delivered and installed free, except from somewhere like Moviflor who charge per item.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Pick yourself up a copy of the Portugal News. There are a couple of companies who advertise in there who deal solely in beds.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There seems to lots of local suppliers selling things like beds & furniture here..... or at least, there is in my particular neck of the woods.


----------

